# melbourne spring open 2009??? to be or not to be



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 25, 2008)

this is a thread for all those aussie cubers who probably can't go to the melbourne open in february next year. even though it is more than a year away, i was wondering since people can't come to the melbourne open in february next year, that i will make one that is in your term 3 holidays. it will most likely be at the church i attend, because it will be free and has microphones and a stage, and during the time when (hopefully) everyones term three holidays will intersect. please notify me if you want this competition and when your holidays r so then i can have a date for the competition. any help will be apreciated


----------



## joshuali (Aug 25, 2008)

wen is spring for australia...sorry im stil in the nothern hemisphere


----------



## Dene (Aug 25, 2008)

If the competition is around the end of August (like now) then I could make it, depending on how it would co-incide with the WC2009.


----------



## shidonii (Aug 25, 2008)

joshuali said:


> wen is spring for australia...sorry im stil in the nothern hemisphere


I believe it is September-November.

I wouldn't mind a competition in the 3rd Term Holidays, I won't be that competitive though, but it would still be fun. February next year is less than a year away btw  Good Luck!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 25, 2008)

@Dene, if everyone is free at the end of august/ or they can come, sure we can have it then. Depending on how the school year works tho, it will most likely be during school so people like levi or john or chris wount be able to make it


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 25, 2008)

shidonii said:


> joshuali said:
> 
> 
> > wen is spring for australia...sorry im stil in the nothern hemisphere
> ...



hey i have been cubing since april this year, this copetition isn't for basically a year. if you learn more algos in the fridrich method and practice, by then you will be averaging sub 20 solves, dont be too hard on yourself. good 2 hear that u will enjoy urself tho 

@ Josh, is it possible if you can be the delegate for this competition since you probably will already be one???


----------



## joshuali (Aug 27, 2008)

im not sure about that...firstly ive only been to one compeititons secondly i won't be in australia until march and that will be the start of university. im sure there's no harm for me to ask if i could become a delegate...but its not like i am there yet.


----------



## Faz (Aug 29, 2008)

*THERE ISN'T GOING TO BE A FEBRUARY OPEN, I cant afford it.*


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 30, 2008)

mabye i can make the competition sooner. ok Everyone tell me when is a good date for you. like during mabye the holidays between term 1 and 2. Also, rego probably wont be as a lot since i will probably be able to use my church for free. 

@josh: since there isn't goin to be a competition in february, when is a good time for you if you could be the delegate????


----------



## aznblur (Aug 30, 2008)

Well I think I'm going down to Melbourne around new year holiday, to meet my relos.

So sometime in January would be awesome. Any other time isn't because I'll be studying heaps.


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 30, 2008)

Anytime. As long as it doesn't interfere with school. So on the holidays.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 30, 2008)

srry john, i think that it may be pushing it a bit to have it organised by january. i might not be free since i am also going on a family holiday to see rellies as well. how is the term one holidays for you??? you could fly down and stay with your rellies down in melbourne and then cube in the comp. (this is a suggestion, im not demanding you to do it or anything). since term one holidays are at the end of march to the start of april, josh could be delegate, since he will be back from hong kong. any ideas for how much equipment (like timers and displays) i would need and if i could borrow some timers from you. (i wonder if the american speed stacks will let us borrow display timers). also please put down your ideas for what events we should have. anybody willing to help will be aprecitated


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 3, 2008)

hey guys, please go to this new thread with a poll showing whether or not you can come  http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6149


----------



## joshuali (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't get it though rubixcubematt....hosting a competition requires alot of resources.venue equipment, people, and money....have you estimated the cost of doing so???

btw you kno that an official comp at least has to have 12 competitors?
anyway...i'll contact you wen i get to sydney in late JAN2009. or anywhere on the east coast. im sure a weekend wouldn't hurt..

Josh


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 8, 2008)

joshuali said:


> I don't get it though rubixcubematt....hosting a competition requires alot of resources.venue equipment, people, and money....have you estimated the cost of doing so???
> 
> btw you kno that an official comp at least has to have 12 competitors?
> anyway...i'll contact you wen i get to sydney in late JAN2009. or anywhere on the east coast. im sure a weekend wouldn't hurt..
> ...



i know it does, but i really want to have a competition really badly. anyway, IMO since this would be the first competition in australia, it might get a fair bit of publicity = sponsors get a fair bit of publicty. anyway, the venue would cost minimal since it would b the church i go to. the venue has a stage and sound equipment with it and it is in the inner east of melbourne, so not to far away from the city


----------



## joshuali (Sep 8, 2008)

what about the displays and mats and timers?


----------



## joshuali (Sep 8, 2008)

where are you planning to find sponsors?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 8, 2008)

joshuali said:


> where are you planning to find sponsors?



that i am unsure of. I am still planning it. mabye a puzzle shop or something like that, Im only 13 you kno. anyway i don't see anybody else organising a comp


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2008)

I think it is almost impossible for a 13 year old to organise a tournament and getting sponsors seems impossible unless you have an "in".

I hope you will get help!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I think it is almost impossible for a 13 year old to organise a tournament and getting sponsors seems impossible unless you have an "in".
> 
> I hope you will get help!



LOL, nice joke Arnaud. My dad says that he would help me organise it. I know that this will be a hard task, but i dont see anyone else organising a competition here in australia. so untill anyone else is proactive, i guess ur stuck with me. and sorry for posting multiple threads on this, but since i made the other Poll non-public, i cant see who voted for what. here it is http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6289. please vote again even tho it is a pain


----------



## smskill12 (Sep 14, 2008)

you should learn the rules as well on the wca 
and you seriusly have to be very organised if your doing it at a young age


----------



## TimMc (Sep 15, 2008)

smskill12 said:


> you should learn the rules as well on the wca



Heh, I've read through them once 
I've a whole bunch of logical corrections noted down (mostly grammar).

---

On another note, GPT seem pretty keen. I'd hazard a guess that they wont be much help financially, but their enthusiasm to host it is good.

A kind marketing co-ordinator at GPT gave me this to ponder over:
- The nature of the event (type of games, how it would work)
_Puzzle Competitions. Overview of WCA competition process._
- Timelines (when you are looking to hold the event, and for how long)
_During the Australian Open. Two days on the weekend._
- Equipment required/ supplied & logistics
_Tables, chairs, stackmats, timers, displays, projector, PA equip..._
- Advertising/media used to promote the event
_No idea. Will have to talk to some people in that field..._
- Anticipated PR/media exposure
_lol, see above_
- Requirements of Melbourne Central
_Safe venue. Quiet? Sponsorship?_
- Any associated costs
_Lots..._

I guess I'm posting this to give others in my position more to think about. It's probably more viable to find a club that can host the event. But they'd have to be in a decent location and preferably open to everyone (no religious groups excluding others etc).

Heh, these kind of events are so easy to host in small towns but in capital cities...

To the viewers, please don't critique our efforts thus far. It's blatantly obvious that we're inexperienced and even more obvious that we're looking for help working out the logistics 

Cheers,
Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry i haven't posted here for a while guys, but i have actually been thinking about the competition. I don't really want this competition to be a massive event with lots of publicity, probably just a smallish one day comp that can prove to sponsors that we can actually organise one. i know it would be ideal to have the competition during the australian open, but i will be away from the 8th to the 23rd of january, meaning i can't organise it. if someone else is willing, sure, they can go ahead. but yea, IMO, we should have a smallish event with minimal publicity that can prove to everyone that we can hold an event, then the next one will go off with a bang and really publicise cubing. I was thinking of holding the event in the school easter holidays. are there any objections to that???? i was thinking of holding it at my church, but because of what tim said above, which i think is very reasonable, we would probably need a different venue. I would be willin to spend money out of my own pocket to get these competitions up and running to prove that they are for real. any suggestions for a venue???? a uni or fed square prehaps??

EDIT: please put down your ideas for the competition puzzles we will use in the comp. i want 2 know what every1 wants.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 15, 2008)

Cubing is becoming more and more popular at my uni each day. I'll host an unofficial competition with them to see if that sparks further interest 

Tim.


----------



## joshuali (Sep 16, 2008)

i guess i would agree with Tim...and maybe matt you could do the same too...
i suggest you organise a small unofficial competition..just to prove both to WCA and sponsors what they are dealing with....
with recognition and experience in hosting competitions i am sure the first official comp you organise might be more successful.

btw...just a thought...i was hoping that the first AUstralian Open could be organised with more publicity ....since its the first...i want it to be pretty good...i duno..chris levi would you agree?

and another thing...maybe we should start by forming an Aussie cube organisation/society wteva...to promote the puzzle...cuz i don't think this sport isnt very popular amongst australians atm....probably we could raise the publicity first then think about competitions....

hm...just some thoughts


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 16, 2008)

joshuali said:


> i guess i would agree with Tim...and maybe matt you could do the same too...
> i suggest you organise a small unofficial competition..just to prove both to WCA and sponsors what they are dealing with....
> with recognition and experience in hosting competitions i am sure the first official comp you organise might be more successful.
> 
> ...



yea, that would work. build it up b4 the first official competition. mabye i could hold an unofficial comp at my school, to promote it there. and i think that forming an aussie society would be an awesome idea. we would b the founding members. any ideas how we can get it started and promote things. (with the 2 very good ideas by tim and josh, i don't think there will b an official competition in the next few months, IMO)


----------



## Faz (Sep 16, 2008)

dude, i will easily come to your unofficial comp.


It should be in the next month or 2, and we can have it at your church.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 16, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> dude, i will easily come to your unofficial comp.
> 
> 
> It should be in the next month or 2, and we can have it at your church.



cool what puzzles do you think we should have. when do you suggest??? do you think that it might be pushing it having it in these upcoming school holidays, coz i do. mabye on a weekend during term 4. i wonder if there are any long holidays then. would a saturday be fine 4 every1??


----------



## tim (Sep 16, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> It should be in the next month or 2, and we can have it at your church.



Is it allowed to solve the cross in a church?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 16, 2008)

tim said:


> Is it allowed to solve the cross in a church?



haha, funny


----------



## TimMc (Sep 16, 2008)

joshuali said:


> and another thing...maybe we should start by forming an Aussie cube organisation/society wteva...to promote the puzzle...cuz i don't think this sport isnt very popular amongst australians atm....probably we could raise the publicity first then think about competitions....
> 
> hm...just some thoughts



Heh, six people including myself are setting one up just for a uni project :-D

Although, fundamentally - it'd be better to attract people with a passion for speedsolving when forming a decent group. A bunch of randoms might not work out for the best... We can source them out at these unofficial competitions 

Tim.

P.S. If the above is incoherent, sorry - I haven't slept in a while (working on an enterprise system for a health insurance company) x.x


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2008)

melbourne cup weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 17, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I think it is almost impossible for a 13 year old to organise a tournament



*Ahem*

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007SAHA01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VirginiaOpen2008
lotsofsloths= Daniel Saha
Daniel Saha was born in 1995.

Think again xD


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2008)

[rolls eyes]

gggggggggggg


----------

